

Despite Apple's Privacy Pledge, Cops Can Still Pull Data Off a Locked iPhone - markmassie
http://www.wired.com/2014/09/apple-iphone-security

======
akbar501
The method for extracting data requires access to the phone and the user's
laptop. When someone has physical access to a device, the vast majority of
security goes out of the window (sans disk encryption).

This is very different from remote monitoring of a user's data in Apple's data
center.

Obviously, privacy needs to be addressed in the larger political arena,
however Apple's moves here should be applauded.

------
pktgen
I hope there's a future feature to disable pairing records and require the
phone to be unlocked every time it is connected to a computer (before it can
be synced). I find that I rarely need to sync with a computer, so I would not
be bothered by such a requirement.

------
kalleboo
TL;DR: A previously trusted/paired computer can read data on an iPhone. The
pairing code can by copied to other computers (via restoring from backup etc).

So use full-disk encryption on your computer and backups as well.

